# IBS Food Ideas; February



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

February 1Well, here we are into a new month.The response to these threads has been wonderful!I am amazed at all the positive and resourceful ideas and recipes that people have shared.It's very encouraging to know that people are out there who do manage to eat and enjoy cooking despite the IBS!I have learned a lot about cooking for IBS.Most importantly, I have learned that people do manage, and that's has helped my own attitude about life with IBS.I am so very grateful to everyone! Consider this posting to be an early valentine to all of you who have read these threads and/or posted on them!You are appreciated, and my love to you all!  Continued from January's thread:We have been doing "circles" food, for fun.







I think that if food can be fun again, it will no longer seem like an enemy.Thinking of "circles" food has been a hoot! Thanks to em (as always!) and Mark for contributing to the "circles" fun.Thanks to all who have replied recently:Marty, you have been kind enough to share a lot of really great recipes and ideas here. Thank you.Gret, I know you do drop in to read this now and then: Hi to you, and thank you, too.Thanks and hello to everyone else.







So, does anyone have any ideas for food in a "Hearts theme" for this month?







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiThanx for all your Recipies and insights too  In the Circle Theme : *Potato and Chick-pea Curry with Roti* 2 tbsp olive oil1 onion, chopped1 bunch of spring onions, chopped3 garlic cloves, choppedfresh thyme sprigs1/2 Scotch bonnet pepper1 1/2 tbsp curry powder5 baking potatoes, peeled and chopped into 2.5cm chunks3 x 400g tin of chick peassalt and freshly ground black pepperFor the jamaican curry powder:50g coriander seeds, dry-fried in a pan and finely ground in a pestle and mortar50g ground turmeric15g ground fenugreek50g ground ginger50g ground black pepper15g ground cardamom seeds15g ground cinnamonFor the roti:270g plain flour3 tbsp baking powder1/2 tsp salt250ml watervegetable oil, as neededFirst make the Jamaican curry powder. Mix together the ground coriander, turmeric, fenugreek, ginger, black pepper, cardamom and cinnamon. Store in an airtight container. Now make the roti dough. Sift the flour, baking powder and salt together into a large bowl. Add in the water and mix in thoroughly to form a firm dough. Knead until smooth and set aside to rest for 30 minutes. While the dough is resting, prepare the potato and chick-pea curry. Heat the olive oil in a deep-sided, heavy-based frying pan. Add in the onion, garlic, thyme and Scotch bonnet and fry gently for 5 minutes until the onion is softened. Add in the curry powder and fry, stirring, for 2 minutes. Add in the potatoes and chick-peas, with their liquid, to the pan. If necessary add in enough water to cover the potatoes. Season with salt and freshly ground black pepper. Bring to the boil, reduce the heat and simmer for 30 minutes until the potato is tender. Taste to check the seasoning. If too bitter, mix in tomato ketchup to taste. Meanwhile, cook the roti. Knead the rested dough and divide into 4 even-sized *balls* . On a lightly floured work surface, roll out each dough ball into a 20-25cm *Circle* . Pour enough vegetable oil into a large frying pan to just cover the bottom of the frying pan. Heat the oil to medium heat. Add in a roti and cover the pan with a lid. Cook the roti for one and half minutes on each side, drizzling in a little extra oil on each side as it fries. Remove and drain on kitchen paper. Repeat the process frying all the four roti. Spoon the potato and chick-pea curry onto the freshly-fried roti. Roll up the roti over the potato curry and serve at once. I havent tried this but it does sound nice.Take CareHugsEmx


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hearts Theme : *Orange Sweethearts with Strawberry Kisses* oil for greasing90g ricotta cheese80g low-fat crï¿½me fraï¿½che 2 tsp caster sugarfinely grated zest and juice of 1 orange1 tsp powdered gelatine1 egg white150g strawberriesYou will need: 3 heart-shaped ramekins, pastry brush, scales, measuring spoons, mixing bowls, wooden spoon, fine grater, citrus juicer, saucepan, whisk, strawberry huller, food processor Lightly grease three heart-shaped ramekins. Tip the ricotta into a bowl and beat with a wooden spoon to soften. Mix in the crï¿½me fraï¿½che, sugar and orange zest, beating well. Place 2 teaspoonsful of the orange juice in a bowl. Sprinkle with the gelatine and leave for a minute or two for the gelatine to become spongy. Place the bowl over a saucepan of hot water and stir until the gelatine has completely dissolved. Quickly stir the gelatine into the ricotta mixture, mixing well. Whisk the egg white into soft peaks and fold quickly into the mixture. Spoon into ramekins and chill for about 3 hours until set. Set aside three large strawberries to decorate. Put the rest of the strawberries in a food processor with the remaining orange juice. Whiz until smooth. Pour the sauce onto serving plates. Turn out the hearts on top and decorate with the reserved strawberries. Cooks Notes Raw or lightly cooked eggs should not be served to young children, elderly people, invalids and pregnant women, because of the risk of salmonella poisoning. HugsEm


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Yum yum, em


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I have always made my kids heart shaped pancakes for breakfast on Valentines Day. I also make them a heart shaped cherry cake and pink icing!!Em: making your own roti, very brave!! I used to!! What a mess, and time consuming, I usually buy it now from West Indian restaurants.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

The is one of my Daughter Recipies she does *Heart Shaped Faces* Suitable for freezing before decorating.100g/4oz slightly softened butter50g/2oz caster sugar175g/6oz plain flourpinch of salta few drops of vanilla essenceFor the icing:100g/6oz icing sugar siftedï¿½tbsp lemon juice or waterFor the decoration:small tubes red, yellow, green and black writing icing (available in most supermarkets)mini coloured sugar balls used for cake decoration for the eyesPreheat the oven to 180C/350F/Gas 4. Beat the butter and sugar together either by hand with a wooden spoon or in an electric mixer at low speed until thoroughly mixed. Sift together the flour and salt and mix this into the butter mixture together with a few drops of vanilla essence to form a fairly stiff dough. If the dough is too dry add a little water. The beauty of this dough is that you don t need to leave it in the fridge to firm up but can use it straight away.Form the dough into a ball using your hands, then roll out thinly on a floured work surface using a rolling pin dusted with flour. Cut into heart shapes using biscuit cutters. Collect all the trimmings together and roll these out again to make more biscuits. Arrange on greased or lined baking sheets and bake for about 12 to 15 minutes or until the biscuits are lightly golden.To make the icing, put the icing sugar in a bowl with enough lemon juice or water to make a good spreading consistency. Spread the icing onto the cooled biscuits with a small palette knife. When set decorate each cookie to look like a face using the tubes of writing icing and sugar balls for eyes.This is one for us Adults ! It does however have cream in which I cannot tolerate so I dont know whether it is suitable for us IBSers. *Rasberry Valentine Mousse* 4 eggs125g caster sugar125g plain flour, sievedFor the Mousse:2 sheets leaf gelatine350g raspberry puree12g milk powder25g caster sugar3 egg yolks100ml raspberry liqueur400ml whipping creamFor the Raspberry glaze:2 sheets leaf gelatine150g raspberry puree50ml raspberry liqueurTo decorate:fresh berriesMake the sponge base. Set the oven to 180ï¿½C/gas 4. Lightly butter a loose-bottomed heart shaped cake ring. Place the eggs and sugar into a bowl and set over a pan of barely simmering water. Using a hand held electric whisk, beat the mixture until light and fluffy. Fold in the flour. Spoon the mixture into the prepared tin and bake for 20 to 30 minutes until golden and springy to the touch. Leave to cool and turn out onto a cooling rack. For the mousse, cover the gelatine leaves in cold water and leave to soak for 5 minutes. Place the raspberry purï¿½e and milk powder into a saucepan and heat to almost boiling point. Remove from the heat. In a separate bowl mix together the sugar and egg yolks. Add the hot raspberry mixture to the eggs, stirring continuously until smooth. Remove the gelatine from the soaking liquid and gently squeeze out any excess water. Add the gelatine to the raspberry mixture and stir until completely dissolved. Leave to cool. Combine the raspberry liqueur and cream together in a large bowl and whip into soft peaks. Carefully fold into the cooled raspberry mixture. Make the raspberry glaze. Soak the gelatine in cold water for 5 minutes. Place the raspberry purï¿½e into a small saucepan and heat gently until almost boiling. Remove from the heat and add the raspberry liqueur. Squeeze any excess water out of the gelatine and stir into the raspberry puree until dissolved. Leave to cool. To assemble the mousse, cut the heart shaped sponge in half horizontally, through its centre and place one half back in the ring. Spoon the mousse over the sponge and freeze overnight. Shortly before serving, remove the mousse from the freezer and pour over the raspberry glaze. When the glaze has set, turn the mousse out and decorate with fresh berries. SharonOnce I have made it acouple of times it is quite easy.LexiI will have to think of some more







Take CareEmx


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,What a lot of lovely recipes!Thank you for all you have done!







About the roti recipe, I was wondering:Would it be okay to make it with tortillas?I have eaten rotis, and it seems to me that the "shell" is very much like a tortilla.What do you think?Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Everyone,Some thoughts on "international cooking":I got to "chatting" on another thread about curries, and became ravenous for some curry.I had curried lentil and bean patties in the freezer, and rice, but I was out of chutney.







Since I had no chutney, I thought I would make a "relish" of my own to go with the rest of the meal.I used a can of *Del Monte Tropical Twist canned fruit* , drained it, and chopped it up a bit.This mix has pineapple and papaya, so it is quite in keeping with an Indian curry meal.I was pleased with the results.







Quick and very easy.Papayas are recommended as a "safe fruit", so I had no problems at all.I also watched a TV show on "Canadian English", and discovered that the "butter tarts" that I mentioned before may not be familiar to non-Canadians.Apparently, butter tarts are unknown outside of Canada!For those among you who are Brits:A butter tart is like a very small treacle tart.For those among you who are Americans:A butter tart is like a very small pecan pie, and it may have raisins and/or pecans in it.Anyway, I am able to enjoy ONE of these "butter tarts" for a treat, now and then, with no bad after effects.Moderation may be the key, here.







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Texwith D (Oct 11, 2003)

I just have to comment, I recently started a diet with the 6 week body makeover, and I have had "D" for the last 10 yearsand at some points it has been uncontrolable. Well I started their diet plan Jan.3,2004 decided to give it 2weeks tops to see if their was any helpfor my "D" guess what I haven't had to have any meds to control the "D" since day 1, I am healthier and feeling better than I have for years plus I have lost 16lbs.and some inches too! I would highly recommend this diet for us fellow "D's", I just wanted to tell ya'll this diet works and I now have a job something I couldn't have because of the big"D" in my life! its great to live again! if you want to know more email me.hecarriesme2###aol.com


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

TexwithDI am so pleased you are feeling better. EmxLexiI am sure Tortillas would be fine. I don't see why not. This was Dinner last night as I was feeling Yuck and didnt want to cookGarlic Chicken with Cucumberby Ken HomServings: 4Level of difficulty: EasyPreparation Time: 30 minutes including 20 minutes draining timeCooking Time: 5 minutes Ingredients 450g boneless chicken breasts, skinned450g cucumber2 tsp salt1 tsp groundnut oil1 1/2 tsp finely chopped garlic (I used alittle Garlic infused Olive Oil)1 tsp finely chopped spring onions1 tsp light soy sauce1 tsp Shaoxong rice wine or dry sherry (I used dry Sherry and even though I cant drink it didnt affect tum)2 tsp chilli bean sauce (I used plain Bean Sauce)2 tsp sesame oilCut chicken into 2.5 cm cubes and set aside. Peel, halve and deseed and cube cucumber. Sprinkle with salt and put in a colander to drain for 20 minutes. Rinse cubes and blot dry with kitchen paper. Stir-fry chicken cubes in a hot wok, add everything except the cucumber, and stir-fry for a further two minutes. Add cucumber and stir-fry for a further three minutes. Serve at once. Take CareEm


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

NUTMEG HEARTS These look very pretty when presented on a plate of sliced strawberries.1 frozen puff pastry sheet (1/2 17 1/4-ounce package), thawed2 tablespoons sugar1/2 teaspoon ground nutmegPreheat oven to 350ï¿½F. Roll pastry out on lightly floured surface to 11x14-inch rectangle. Using 3- to 4-inch heart-shaped cookie cutter, cut out hearts. Transfer to cookie sheet. Combine sugar and nutmeg in bowl. Sprinkle over hearts. Bake until cookies are puffed and golden brown, about 15 minutes. Transfer to rack and cool. (Can be made 1 day ahead. Store airtight.)Makes about 16.LINGUINE WITH TOMATOES AND ARTICHOKE HEARTS A sophisticated dish made from an assortment of pantry staples.2 tablespoon olive oil1 medium onion, chopped3 large garlic cloves, chopped1 16-ounce can Italian plum tomatoes, chopped, juices reserved2 teaspoons dried basil, crumbled2 teaspoons dried oregano, crumbled1 14 3/4-ounce jar marinated artichoke hearts12 ounces linguine, freshly cooked1 1/2 cups grated Parmesan cheese (about 5 ounces)Heat olive oil in heavy large saucepan over medium heat. Add onion and garlic and sautï¿½ until tender, about 5 minutes. Add tomatoes, reserved juices, basil and oregano and simmer until sauce thickens slightly, stirring occasionally, about 8 minutes. Add artichokes with marinade to sauce and cook 2 minutes. Add pasta and 1/2 cup parmesan cheese to sauce. Toss until sauce coats pasta and mixture is heated through, about 2 minutes. Season pasta to taste with salt and pepper. Transfer pasta to large bowl. Serve, passing remaining 1 cup Parmesanseparately.Serves 4. MERINGUE HEARTS WITH MINT ICE CREAM AND FUDGE SAUCE Refreshing peppermint ice cream is sandwiched between the delicate heart-shaped meringues and then served in a pool of rich fudge sauce.Sauce6 tablespoons (3/4 stick) unsalted butter1/4 cup dark corn syrup5 ounces imported bittersweet chocolate (not unsweetened) or semisweet chocolate, chopped1/4 cup powdered sugar, sifted2 tablespoons whipping creamMeringues4 large egg whites1 cup sugar2 pints vanilla ice cream, softened slightly1/2 cup finely crushed hard peppermint candies1/8 teaspoon peppermint extractPowdered sugarCoarsely chopped hard peppermint candiesFor sauce:Melt butter with corn syrup in heavy small saucepan over medium-low heat, stirring occasionally. Add chocolate, sugar and cream. Whisk until chocolate melts and sugar dissolves. (Can be made 1 week ahead. Cover; chill.)For Meringuesreheat oven to 225ï¿½F. Line 2 baking sheets with foil; butter foil. Place 3 3/4-inch heart-shaped cookie cutter on foil-lined sheet. Using electric mixer, beat whites in large bowl to soft peaks. Gradually add 1 cup sugar; continuing beating until stiff and shiny. Spoon 1/4 cup meringue inside cookie cutter on sheet. Using back of spoon spread meringue evenly. Lift up cookie cutter; place on another section of foil-lined sheet. Repeat with remaining meringue, forming 6 hearts on each sheet.Bake meringues until crisp and dry, about 1 hour. Cool meringues on sheets 10 minutes. Peel meringues off foil. (Can be made 1 day ahead. Cool completely. Store airtight at room temperature.)Mix ice cream, 1/2 cup crushed peppermint candy and extract in medium bowl. Cover and freeze until almost semi-firm, about 2 hours.Place meringues flat side up on baking sheet and freeze 15 minutes. Spoon 1/2 cup ice cream atop 1 meringue. Top with another meringue, flat side up. Press gently to flatten, forming sandwich. Run spatula around sides of ice cream to even sides. Freeze. Repeat with remaining meringues and ice cream. Cover and freeze at least 1 hour and up to 6 hours.Stir sauce over medium-low heat just until warm. Sift powdered sugar over tops of meringues, coating completely. Place on plates. Spoon sauce around. Sprinkle chopped candy over sauce.Serves 6. CHOCOLATE KISS BARS1-1/2 sticks margarine, softened1 cup brown sugar, packed2 eggs 2 tablespoons milk 2 teaspoons vanilla 1-1/2 cups all-purpose flour1 teaspoon baking powder1/4 teaspoon baking soda1/4 teaspoon salt1-3/4 cups Chocolate Kisses Candy1 cup chopped nuts Heat oven to 350 FGrease 13x9x2-inch baking pan.In large bowl, beat butter and brown sugar until fluffy. Add eggs, milk and vanilla; beat. Stir together flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt; gradually add to butter mixture, beating until well blended. Stir in chocolate kisses. Spread into prepared pan. Sprinkle nuts over top; press into batter.Bake 30 to 35 minutes or until golden brown. Cool completely in pan on wire rack. Cut into bars. I know not all theses are suitable for us and tums but I thought it would be nice to see them and dream







HugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Looks like some wonderful "hearts" there!







Further to the "heart theme":I have rooted through my cookbooks, and dug out a cookbook that I haven't seen for a while.It's "







Heart Smart COOKING ON A SHOESTRING".It's written by Julie Watson, and it's a Canadian publication.I have been reading it over, and I think there are some recipes and ideas there that might be suitable for IBS.The recipes are low fat and very economical.I'll be sure to post about this as I check it out.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,I thought this might be a good time to talk about those foods that we eat when we feel very sick.I have just gotten over a bad IBS flare-up which was caused by a reaction to penicillin.I was taking the penicillin for an infected tooth.I go back to my "safe foods" when I feel very ill.Things likelain steamed white ricePlain boiled pastaOld-fashioned oatmeal with soy milkSoudough breadFrench breadHome meade vegetable soup with a broth (no MSG)Herbal teas with no caffeine (no peppermint)I know that there are many new people here at the Diarrhea Forum who might appreciate a discussion of getting through those flare-ups.There are two excellent books written by Heather Van Vorous:"IBS, The First Year""Eating for IBS".Heather also has a website with eating suggestions and recipes:www.eatingforibs.comI am starting to feel better, and I hope to get back to more "fun cooking" soon.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

NOTE:I avoid peppermint tea because it is not good for IBS D with GERD, which I have.Peppermint tea can be very helpful for IBS wihout GERD.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiMy "Safe" foods areRisotto Rice with Chicken StockPlain PastaHomemade Chicken Broth Plain White ToastFennel/Ginger TeaWith IBS and GERD like yourself I cannot do Peppermint.HugsEmx


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Here is an alittle of an article relating to Diet in the treatment of IBS:In general, a normal diet should be followed. Patients with abdominal distention and increased flatulence may benefit from dietary reduction or elimination of beans, cabbage, and other foods containing fermentable carbohydrates. Reduced intake of apple and grape juice, bananas, nuts, and raisins may also lessen the incidence of flatulence. Patients with evidence of lactose intolerance should reduce their intake of milk and dairy products. Bowel function may also be disturbed by the ingestion of sorbitol, mannitol, fructose, or combinations of sorbitol and fructose. Sorbitol and mannitol are artificial sweeteners used in dietetic foods and as drug vehicles, whereas fructose is a common constituent of fruits, berries, and plants. Patients with postprandial abdominal pain may try a low-fat diet supplemented with increased protein.Increasing dietary fiber can help many patients with IBS, particularly those with constipation. A bland bulk-producing agent may be used (eg, raw bran, starting with 15 mL [1 tbs] with each meal, supplemented with increased fluid intake). Alternatively, psyllium hydrophilic mucilloid with two glasses of water tends to stabilize the water content of the bowel and provide bulk. These agents help retain water in the bowel and prevent constipation. They also can reduce colonic transit time and act as a shock absorber to prevent spasm of the bowel walls against each other. Fiber added in small amounts may also help reduce IBS-induced diarrhea by absorbing water and solidifying stool. However, excessive use of fiber can lead to bloating and diarrhea. Fiber doses must therefore be adjusted to individual patient needs.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

*Vegan Waffles* 1 ripe banana, mashed 2 cups water 1/2 cup uncooked oatmeal 1 1/2 cups flour2 teaspoons baking powder 1 teaspoon cinnamon 1 teaspoon nutmeg vanilla extract to taste (optional) Mix together the mashed banana and water. Add dry ingredients and mix, leaving lumps in the batter. Waffles: Cook on a waffle iron, according to the manufacturer's instructions. Pancakes: Pour 1/2 cup of batter into a hot, lightly oiled frying pan. When bubbles rise through the middle of the pancake and break on the top, flip the pancake and cook until browned underneath. (Note: Test the pan before cooking the pancakes by throwing a few drops of water onto it. If the water jumps around and then disappears, the pan is at the correct temperature.)


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Em,Thanks for posting the info about diet and IBS.The Vegan Waffle idea looks like a "Safe bet" for anyone in the midst of a flare-up.I can make it up as pancakes, since I have no waffle iron.As it happens, bananas are ALWAYS okay for me as long as they are well-ripened.Maybe I can cook this recipe as heart-shaped pancakes for fun!







Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi em and Lexi -Em, I like the vegan waffle recipe very much - what sort of oatmeal do you use? Quick-cooking or old fashioned rolled oats? I would like to try this soon - my son is a huge fan of both bananas and pancakes, so I think this would be a winner at our house!I have had a bad couple of days with my IBS. I stopped taking my calcium to test its effectiveness. Guess what - it really works, because without it, I am much worse. I started again today, so I hope to feel better soon. I will stick to safe foods for a few days until things settle down again. I made a huge pot of turkey stock on Monday when I was snowed in and could not get to work - a wonderful activity for a cold, snowy day! So I will be dipping heavily into that to make simple soups for myself. I can add some rice and sliced veggies to make a soothing soup. I will have to cook for the rest of the family - or maybe I will just tell them they are on their own!!! I can see it now - pizza or macaroni and cheese or McDonald's for every meal...Oh, I'd better cook for them!I made a simple potato and ham sautee last night for supper - it was delicious but I am not feeling my best anyway and it is not treating me well today. I think it was the onions and garlic I added - usually don't have a problem with them, but I think just about anything yummy will make me feel sick right now.







Marty


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and No.1 Packer FanWith the waffles I always use "Quick Cooking" Oats as that is what I usually have in the cupboard. I don't think it would make that much of a difference though.Dinner Tonight:Hubby is at the Pub tonight as Friday nights are "Boys Nights" so it wil just be my Daughter and Myself. Hence easy Dinner : *Stir fried Noodles with Vegetables* by Ken Hom225g dried rice noodles, rice vermicelli or rice sticks2 tbsp groundnut oil1/2 tbsp finely chopped garlic2 tsp finely chopped fresh ginger6 spring onions, shredded225g fresh bean sprouts, trimmed at bean sprouts (I dont use)100g red or green chillies, finely shredded (I use half a big one)225g water chestnuts, peeled if fresh, rinsed if canned, finely shredded1 tsp salt1/2 tsp freshly ground white pepper2 tbsp light soy sauce1 tbsp dark soy sauce2 tsp whole yellow bean sauce2 tbsp Shaoxing rice wine or dry sherry5 tbsp chicken stock or waterI also throw in Sliced Carrots and Peppers, Occasionally green beans depends what is in the fridge.Soak the rice noodles in a bowl of warm water for 25 minutes, then drain. Heat a wok or large frying pan until it is very hot. Add the oil and when it is very hot and slightly smoking, add the garlic, ginger and spring onions and stir-fry for 15 seconds. Next add the bean sprouts, shredded chillies and water chestnuts. Stir-fry for 1 minute. Add in the salt, light soy sauce, dark soy sauce, bean sauce, rice wine, stock and. Stir-fry for about 3 minutes until the noodles are well-mixed and heated through. Serve at once. Prep for Dinnner Tomorrow:I have Marinaded some Beef for Dinner tomorrow as we are having my Daughters "Family" Birthday Party (Last weekend was "Friends") and I wont want to mess around when I come in from that ! *Black and Blue Beef* ï¿½Black and blueï¿½ is the New York restaurateurï¿½s term for the way I like my steak cooked: charred on the outside, meltingly, quiveringly rare within. I however do mine WELL DONE. 4 approx. 4cm-thick slices, cut from the top of the rump (approx. 1.5kg in weight)For the marinade:5 tablespoons soy sauce 3 garlic cloves, minced 2.5 cm fresh ginger, minced 2 tablespoons sesame oil 2 teaspoons caster sugar black pepper 4 spring onions, chopped roughly Instructionsut the steaks in a large freezer bag and add all the marinade ingredients. Tie the bag expelling any air, and squidge everything around before leaving in the fridge overnight (or even for a day or so) or for at least an hour at room temperature. Grill on a viscously hot barbecue or on a griddle. I like to do not much more than blacken the outside (which means about 5 minutes per side) but you, of course, should cook this just as long as you like. Leave to stand for a few minutes before carving into thin slices.It will be served with Cous Cous made with Chicken Stock with alittle butter forked through at the end.Take CareEm


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi em and Lexi -Em, thanks for the reply about the oats. I suspect quick cooking would give a better texture, so I will try to recipe with them. I always have both kinds around the house. Your steak recipe is almost exactly the way I do it, if I am marinating! We love it and it is a nice way to add some flavor and juciness to a sirloin. Often I just pan grill steak with nothing added, too. Last week's mushroom polenta I said I was going to make turned into mushroom risotto instead because I had an open packet of arborio I felt I needed to use. But it was fabulous - my 2-year old son who is normally picky LOVED it and ate 2 bowls full (small baby bowls, but a lot for him nonetheless!) It's safe for my IBS but it makes my husband incredibly gassy (all mushrooms do!) so I had to put up with that all night long!







He has no pain with his gas, it just really stinks!I am feeling better today. I received my sample of DA-IBS so I am starting that today. I hope it helps me. The calcium has been very good, but I still really have to watch what I eat. Perhaps the DA-IBS will improve things even more.Keeping my fingers crossed!!Marty


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi MartyI have just notice I called you by your "full" title on my last reply. Sorry about that tum isnt great so not with it at the moment ! I will let you know how the beef turns out as I havent tried that combo before.I am pleased you had some Mushroom Risotto. That is my fav, I am so please your little one loved it too, makes life so much easier eh !Hope the DA-IBS helps you.







Take CareEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,I haven't been here much because the flare-up seems to have restarted!







I am quite interested in the idea of a mushroom pilaf.I figure that is a good lazy way to try a risotto!







Any suggestions?Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and MartyI have found some Ricey







Recipies for you : *Roasted Barley and Wild Mushroom Pilaf* Serves 62 tablespoons olive oil 2 cups pearl barley, rinsed 4 shallots, minced 1/2 pound assorted wild mushrooms, sliced 1 quart homemade veal, chicken, or vegetable stock 3/4 teaspoon salt to taste Freshly ground black pepper to taste 2 to 3 tablespoons minced sageIn a large heavy saucepan, heat the oil over medium heat. Add the barley and toast, stirring frequently, for 5 to 8 minutes or until it turns brown and gives off a nutty aroma.Add the shallots and cook for about 2 minutes. Add the mushrooms and cook until wilted, about 5 minutes. Add the remaining stock and, when it is almost simmering, cover the pan and cook for 45 minutes or until the liquid is absorbed. Add the salt, pepper, and sage and blend them in with a large fork, fluffing the barley. Serve immediately. *Spinach and Mushroom Pilaf* 6 cups vegetable broth, divided1 cup pearl barley, rinsed and drained3/4 cup millet, rinsed and drained3/4 cup quinoa, rinsed and drained1 t. salt1 1/2 cups green onions, thinly sliced1 cup onion, diced2 T. olive oil12 oz. baby bella mushrooms, washed well, halved, and sliced1 1/2 T. garlic, minced2 T. sesame seeds2 T. toasted sesame oil6 cups spinach, triple washed, destemmed, and roughly chopped1/3 cup freshly chopped parsley2 T. freshly chopped thyme2 T. tamari1/2 t. freshly ground black pepper1/8 t. cayenne pepper In a saucepan, place 3 cups vegetable stock and pearl barley, and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer for 45-50 minutes or until barley is tender. Remove from heat, drain off any excess water, and set aside. Meanwhile, in another saucepan, place the remaining vegetable stock, millet, quinoa, and salt, and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer for 15 minutes or until the grains are tender and most of the liquid has been absorbed. Drain off any excess water, leave the grains in the saucepan covered, and let sit for 5 minutes to allow the grains to steam.In a large non-stick skillet, saute the green onions and onion in olive oil for 5 minutes to soften. Add the mushrooms and saute an additional 3 minutes. Add the garlic and sesame seeds, and saute an additional 2-3 minutes or until the vegetables are tender. Add the toasted sesame oil and all three cooked grains to the skillet, and saute for 3 minutes to heat through. Add the remaining ingredients and continue to saute until the spinach wilts. Taste and adjust the seasonings, as needed. Transfer the pilaf to a large bowl for service.Serves 8-10 *Nutty Mushroom Pilaf* (VEGAN) Yield: 2 servings1 ts Olive oil5 oz Brown rice1 pn Ground turmeric12 oz Vegetable stock or water1 Onion, sliced4 oz Mushrooms, sliced2 oz Pine nuts, flaked almonds- or roasted chopped- hazelnuts2 ts Dried mixed herbs OR2 tb Chopped fresh mixed herbsSalt and black pepperABBREVIATIONS: ts = teaspoonpn = pinchtb = tablespoonMix the oil, rice and turmeric in a pan with 2 tbsp water. Cook gentlyfor 3 minutes, stirring constantly. Bring the stock or more water to theboil and add to the rice. Bring back to the boil. Cover and cook over agentle heat for 25-30 minutes, or until the rice is just tender and allthe liquid has been absorbed. Meanwhile, saute the onion until softened,then stir in the mushrooms and nuts. Cook 2-3 more minutes until themushrooms are lightly cooked; then add the herbs and seasoning. Stir themushroom mixture into the cooked rice and serve I am sure that you have sussed now that I am a Mushroom Nut







I must go through kilos of it every week. This weekend Mushroom Recipe is: *Fettuccine with Wild Mushroom Sauce* 2 cups hot water1 ounce dried porcini mushrooms2 tablespoons olive oil1 pound mixed fresh wild mushrooms (such as oyster, crimini and shiitake with tough stems trimmed), sliced (I used fresh and dried)4 large garlic cloves, chopped3 tablespoons unsalted butter (I used Olive Oil1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme (I also used alittle Nutmeg)3/4 cup canned low-salt chicken broth 8 tablespoons freshly grated Parmesan cheese (I didnt use this)3/4 pound fettucineCombine water and porcini in medium bowl. Let stand until porcini soften, about 40 minutes. Drain; reserve soaking liquid. Chop porcini coarsely.Heat oil in heavy large skillet over medium-high heat. Add fresh mushrooms and garlic and sautï¿½ until brown, about 6 minutes. Add porcini and sautï¿½ until fragrant, about 4 minutes. Add butter and thyme; stir 1 minute. Add broth and 1 1/4 cup reserved mushroom soaking liquid. Boil until sauce thickens slightly, about 5 minutes. Mix in 4 tablespoons cheese. (Can be prepared 1 hour ahead. Let stand at room temperature.)Cook pasta in large pot of boiling salted water until just tender but still firm to bite. Bring sauce to simmer over medium-high heat.Drain pasta. Add to sauce; toss. Season with salt and pepper. Transfer pasta to bowl. Top with 4 tablespoons cheeseTake CareHugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,Well, here it is a new week, and I'm going to try to keep my spirits up.It was an uncommonly beautiful day here yesterday; so very mild and sunny that I actually was able to open the windows for some fresh clean air!







I am tired of eating bland food, so these new recipes are most welcome! Thank you, em.







I strive for a little flavour in my food, and a little zest in my life!







Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and MartyI have enclosed some *Spicy* Recipies just for you Lexi today







The first two is no good for me as they have Tomatoes but I am sure you will love it:*Antigoni's Cypriot Chicken with Cumin Potatoes* 1 chicken, around 1.4kg2 tbsp extra-virgin olive oil1 large buffalo tomato, sliced into 8 pieces1 large onion, sliced into ringssea salt and freshly ground pepper1ï¿½ heaped tsp dried oregano1ï¿½ heaped tsp ground cinnamonvillage salad (chopped fresh coriander, parsley, Greek rocket and tomatoes, dressed with lemon juice, olive oil and salt), to serveFor the cumin potatoes:5-6 medium to large Cypriot potatoes, peeled and halved1 large onion, thinly sliced into rings1ï¿½ tsp ground cumin1ï¿½ tsp ground cinnamon2 tbsp extra-virgin olive oilsea salt and freshly ground pepper400g canned tomatoes, drained100ml water Preheat Oven 180 Deg or Gas Mark 4Place the chicken in a roasting tray and rub with 1 tablespoon of olive oil. Place tomato slices on the chicken breast and legs and surround the chicken with onion rings. Season the chicken with sea salt, freshly ground pepper, oregano and cinnamon. Drizzle the remaining olive oil over the chicken. Roast the chicken in then oven for 1ï¿½ hours or until the chicken's juices run clear and the chicken is cooked through. Meanwhile, cook the cumin potatoes. Place the potatoes in a roasting tray and mix in the onion rings. Sprinkle over the cumin and cinnamon and season with salt and freshly ground pepper. Drizzle over the olive oil, mixing well. Crush the tomatoes by hand and layer over the potatoes. Pour over the water. Cover with kitchen foil and bake in the oven with the chicken for 45 minutes. Remove the foil and bake uncovered for 30 minutes, until cooked through. Serve the roast chicken with the cumin potatoes and village salad. *Thariwala Chicken (Chicken with Sauce)* by Vicky BhogalServings: 42 tbsp vegetable oil1 large onion, finely chopped1 garlic clove, finely chopped400g canned chopped tomatoes, blended in a food processor150ml cold water2 tsp fresh ginger root, grated2 green chillies, finely chopped1ï¿½ tsp salt1 tsp ground turmeric2 tsp garam masala2 handfuls of fresh coriander, chopped2 chicken legs, cut into 2 drumsticks and 2 thigh portions and trimmed of excess fat2 potatoes, peeled and quarteredHeat the vegetable oil in a large saucepan. Add in the onion and garlic and fry, stirring often, until a rich golden brown. Turn the heat down and add in the tomatoes and cold water. Stir well. Add in the ginger, chillies, salt, ground turmeric, garam masala and a handful of coriander. Cook briskly, stirring well to mix together the onions and tomatoes, until the mixture thickens and reduces. Once the mixture has become shiny and the oil separated from the sauce, add in the chicken, coating well with the mixture. Turn the heat up high and cook briskly for 5 minutes. Add enough boiling water to fill the pan to three-quarters full and totally cover the chicken. Bring to the boil, turn the heat down, partly cover and simmer for 10 minutes. Add the potatoes, stir gently, bring to the boil again and simmer for a further 25 minutes with the pan covered. Sprinkle with the remaining coriander before serving. *Chick Peas and Spinach* 500g dried chick peas, soaked overnightSalt and freshly ground pepper2 tbsp olive oil2 garlic cloves, peeled1 slice of day-old bread1 kg fresh leaf spinach, freshly rinsed1 tbsp sweet paprika1 red pepper, chopped1 tomato, chopped1 onion, choppedDrain the soaked chick peas. Place in a large saucepan. Cover generously with water and bring to the boil. Boil uncovered until the chick peas are tender, around 1 and a half hours to 2 hours, topping up with additional hot water if necessary. Season with salt towards the end of the cooking period. Drain the chick peas and keep warm. Heat 1 tablespoon of olive oil in a large, heavy-based frying pan. Fry 1 garlic clove with the bread until the bread is golden. Transfer the fried garlic clove and bread to a pestle and mortar and pound to a paste. Add the remaining oil to the frying pan and fry the remaining garlic, red pepper, tomato and onion for 5 minutes, until softened. Mash the red pepper mixture into a paste. In the same frying pan cook the freshly rinsed spinach until wilted. Sprinkle over the paprika and mix in well. Mix together the drained chick peas, bread paste and red pepper paste, coating the chick peas thoroughly. Mix in the pan-fried spinach and serve. *Chick Pea and Mint Soup* Servings: 24 tbsp olive oil1 whole head of garlic, finely chopped1 small onion, chopped4 celery stalks, chopped400g canned chick peas, drainedsmall bunch of mint, finely chopped750ml vegetable stock1 tbsp tahinisalt and freshly ground black peppersmall pot of hummus, to serveFor the croutons:1 small baguette4 tbsp olive oil1 garlic clovepacket of halloumi cheese (Optional)Heat the olive oil in a large saucepan and fry the garlic, onion and celery for 4-5 minutes. Add the chick peas to the pan and cook for a further 10 minutes. Now add the finely chopped mint, stirring well, and then pour over the vegetable stock and tahini. Bring to the boil, reduce heat to low and simmer for at least 30 minutes. Season to taste with salt and freshly ground black pepper. To make the croutons, preheat the grill. Slice the baguette at an angle into long thin slices. Lay the slices out on a grill pan and brush all over with olive oil. Gently grill both sides until golden brown. Rub each piece of toasted baguette with the garlic clove. Thinly slice the cheese and place on top. Put under the grill for 1 minute, remove and keep warm. Once the soup is cooked, mash the chick peas roughly with a potato masher. Place back on the heat and cook for a further 5 minutes. Serve with the croutons, a dollop of hummus and a twist of pepper.I made the next one at a drinks party once with Pitta Breads and Jullienne Carrots/Celery/Peppers. It disappeared and I had to give everyone the Recipe. *Chick Pea Hummus* 800g canned chick peas, drained5-6 tbsp tahini paste2 tsp ground cumin2 tsp paprika3-4 garlic cloves, choppedjuice of 1 lemon150ml olive oilTo serve:2 tbsp olive oilpinch of paprikahot pitta breadYou will need: Food processorPlace the chick peas into a food processor with the tahini, cumin, paprika, garlic and lemon juice. Add half of the olive oil and blitz to a smooth puree. Scrape down the sides of the processor bowl and add the remaining olive oil. Blitz the mixture again and turn the hummus into a serving bowl. Just before serving, drizzle with extra olive oil and sprinkle with paprika. Serve with very hot pitta bread. Hope that helps your Spicy urge Lexi







HugsEm


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi ladies!Em, your recipes sound wonderful! I love hummus - I make it all the time. My daughter is a vegetarian and she loves to use hummus as a base for sandwiches. She uses hummus, tomatoes, cucumbers and lettuce in a pita. Her friends are always jealous of her lunches...







Last night I made stuffed pork chops, baked potatoes and salad. I should not have eaten the salad







I didn't have a very good morning and I'm certain the salad is the culprit. I just had leftover pork chop, stuffing and potato for lunch - NO SALAD! Feeling fine now!Tonight is taco night. I can eat burritos made with rice, beans, hot sauce (not salsa) and a little bit of cheese, on a flour tortilla. Everyone else puts tomatoes and lettuce on theirs. I make up a little bit of taco seasoned meat for the boys (husband Nate and son Ben) but daughter Julia and I don't eat that - it upsets my stomach for some reason. It's an easy meal for a busy night. Julia has hockey practice tonight and then we are volunteering at the hockey arena for 2 hours after that. So there isn't a whole lot of time for dinner!I'm dying to try some of your recipes, em! I may do the Thariwala Chicken next week when Julia is at her dad's house. MMMMM....







Marty


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and MartyMarty I am so pleased you liked my Recipies and I gave you some inspiration. I think trying new things as it can be very boring with the same bland foods I think. I am so sorry you paid for your salad







! I know the feeling when you really fancy something but know you will pay the next day







Lexi with you saying about it being a lovely bright day I was thinking about Spring will be here soon. I love seeing the new buds and flowers coming (Not that we get in much in London but when I go home in the woods). Hope tum is behaving for you now







Well tum is sore today for some reason. Had Doctors and have to go back in two days for reexam. I think it will be plain old food agian today. The usual toast and pasta ! Oh Well. I can dream of a scrummy dinner soon I hope !Take Care all.HugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,Thank you for the recipes, and ideas!







There are lots of lovely things to try! Em, I know what Greek rocket is, that's like a type of radicchio greens, right?I am not sure about "buffalo" tomato, since I have never come across that here.Is it just a very large tomato?Lexi.Marty,I can eat burritoes made with canned vegetarian refied beans, soy "cheddar", and a tiny bit of salsa.I like the idea of putting rice into them, as you mentioned.Lexi.Well, I'm waitng to see how my breakfast sits, and then I'll figure out what's for dinner, depending on that.If I can do some fun cooking, I'll post about it later.In the meantime, great to see how this thread continues!Happy cooking to all!







Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and MartyLexiYes you are right about the Rocket. Buffalo tomato is just a big one !.Well it is the monthly week again so tum is killing me. I have been eating just toast. Jim and Bex has chippy tea last night which stunk out the whole house. I want chips







Oh well. Today I am just sticking to toast and will do a Pasta Dinner for the clan. Hopefully tum will behave if I sit with hotwater bottle strapped to it today.Take Care all.HugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Thank you for that info.!







Yes, a hot water bottle can be quite comforting.Also, a cat!







A nice warm fuzzy cat snuggled up can be very good for that too.And people wonder why women love cats so much!







I see that you have 2 weeks to go before entering into "Official Biddy-hood".When is the exact day?Do we get to have a "Croning Ceremony" like the Wiccans do?Take care of yourself  ...from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiYou have made me smile  . Can you send me your Puddy Tat to keep my tum warm. Only if his claws have been cut though







I will be 35 yrs on the 24th ! I am not sure about the ceremony, it might be more "Count the Wrinkles and grey hairs " ! !







Hope you are resting that knee ! Nagging again














HugsEmxThis was on UK Food Channel this morning and looked so scrummy I had to post itock-marked Mother Chen's Bean Curdby Fuchsia DunlopServings: 2-3 as part of a Chinese mealLevel of difficulty: EasyPreparation Time: 15 minutesCooking Time: 15 minutes Ingredients 1 block of fresh bean curd (about 500g)salt4 baby leeks or spring onions100ml groundnut oil, plus 30ml if using a classic (ie not non-stick) Chinese wok150g minced beef2ï¿½ tbsp Sichuanese chilli bean paste1 tbsp black fermented beans250ml unsalted fresh chicken stock or water1 tsp white sugar2 tsp light soy sauce3 tbsp potato flour mixed with 4 tablespoons cold waterï¿½ tsp ground roasted Sichuan pepperYou will need: Measuring cup, measuring spoons, cook's knife, chopping board, wok - ideally classic Chinese (ie not non-stick), spatula Method 1. Cut the bean curd into 2cm cubes and leave to steep in very hot or gently simmering water which you have lightly salted. 2. Slice the leeks or spring onions at a steep angle into thin 'horse-ear' slices. 3. If using a classic (ie not non-stick) Chinese wok, season the wok by heating it over a high flame until smoking. Add in 30ml of groundnut oil and swirl around over the wok. Once the oil is smoking, pour it off into a heatproof container. 4. Add in the remaining groundnut oil and heat over a high flame until smoking. 5. Add the minced beef and stir-fry until it is crispy and a little brown, but not yet dry. 6. Turn the heat down to medium, add the chilli bean paste and stir-fry for about 30 seconds, until the oil is a rich red colour. 7. Add the black fermented beans and stir-fry for another 20-30 seconds until fragrant. 8. Pour in the stock, stir well and add the drained bean curd. Mix it in gently - do not stir or the bean curd may break up. 9. Season with the sugar, soy sauce and salt to taste. Simmer for about 5 minutes, until the bean curd has absorbed the flavours of the sauce. 10. Add the leeks and gently stir in. 11. When the leeks are just cooked, add the potato flour mixture in two or three stages, mixing well, until the sauce has thickened enough to cling glossily to the meat and bean curd. 12. Finally, pour the bean curd mixture into a deep serving bowl, scatter with the ground Sichuan pepper and serve


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Yes, my cat is a real Puddy Tat; he looks just like the cartoon cat Sylvester!"I tought I saw a Puddy Tat! I did! I did! ", as Tweetie Bird says.He is having a snooze right now, resting after having his claws trimmed.Didn't scratch me at all, and was very eager to get his "Afterwards Treat"!







Cats are like fuzzy hot water bottles on feet!







Thank you for the day of of the official start for your "Biddy-hood"!Duly noted.







The kitty and I are taking it easy today.He has trained me to have catnaps as well!







That looks like a great recipe that you have posted.I have just one question: Is is the bean curd or is it Mother Chen who has the spots?







Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiI think the only one with spots at the moment is me







Well Jim is out with the boys tonight so it is just Bex and I for dinner. I will most probably do a Stir Fry or Mushroom Risotto, something easy.Hope you have a good day.HugsEm  Hi MartyJust wondering How you are as you havent posted in a couple of days ?Em


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Lexi and em -thanks for asking, em - I am fine. I've just been a little busier than usual at work so I haven't been posting as much. I posted on the MP today - see my thread "tell someone you love them."I don't have much new to share for ideas - I did make up a lovely shepherd's pie Wednesday night - 2 versions - one meatless and one with hamburger in for the boys. It's a standby at our house. I don't have a recipe - it's something I just make to empty out the crisper. It's basically just sauteed veggies in tomato sauce with hamburger and adzuki beans, topped with mashed potatoes and cheese, popped in the oven to brown. Very filling and comforting! If either of you is interested in a recipe, I'm sure I can come up with something.Tomorrow night I think we will stay in for Valentine's dinner. It's so hard to eat out with the kids' and my dietary restrictions, that it's better to cook at home for occasions. I'm thinking of a little rack of lamb, with some kind of potatoes and veg. We will get a nice bottle of red wine and call it a night. My daughter will be at a party (boys and girls together!!!) so we can have meat for dinner.Have a lovely day, and a wonderful weekend!!







Marty


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,







Happy Valentine's Day!







I haven't been doing much "fun cooking", but I did try a new product last night for dinner. *Product Review: "Veggie Patch" "Buffalo Wings"* These were fun, and they didn't cause any stomach upset! They are little flat breaded soy shapes that look a lot like hot wings.You pop them into the oven to warm up and they crisp up a bit; very short cooking time, about 8 minutes.I found the flavour to be quite mild, just a hint of spice, but I also love curry!







I cooked steamed white rice and a mix of yellow and green beans to go with this.







In the spirit of true scientific endeavor, I tried the "Buffalo wings" with 2 different dipping sauces.One was sweet and sour sauce, and the other was soy "sour cream".I liked the sweet and sour dip with these more.This product is available in the fresh vegetable section of Safeway and Sobee's grocery stores.The price is reasonable, particularly since I split up the cooked "wings" for two meals.







Marty, I'm thinking of trying a "Shepherd's Pie" with soy "ground round" and mashed potato topping.I'll post how it goes.For me, it's important to be able to try new recipes, as well as enjoying IBS-friendly versions of my old favourites.I have my special "no dairy, no meat, low fat" pizza about once a week now, and I enjoy it very much since I KNOW I will not get sick from eating it!







Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Happy Valentines Day  We are not doing anything today. Bex has a couple of friends round so we are having an easy day. Jim and I are going to go out for a meal another night depending on tum.I brought some "Crushed Yellow Bean Paste" from the Chinese Supermarket and put in teaspoon in with Wok fried Vegetables and Chicken. It was very nice. I think I might try some others next time I go. I also brought a "Hoi Sim" Sauce which is like a plum type but havent tried it yet.Take CareHugsEm


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Fennel, Parsnip and Cumin Soupby Tonia Buxton25g butter3 tbsp olive oil1 onion, finely chopped2 garlic cloves, crushed1 tsp ground cumin900g parsnips, peeled sliced and quartered500g fennel, chopped1.2 litres organic vegetable stocksalt and freshly ground pepperGreek yoghurt or crï¿½me fraï¿½che, to garnishYou will need: Cook's knife, chopping board, heavy-based saucepan, hand or jug blender, ladle, 6 serving bowls Method 1. Heat the butter and olive oil in a. Add in the onion and garlic and fry gently, stirring often, without browning, for 5 minutes. 2. Mix in the cumin, then add in the parsnip and fennel, stirring well. 3. Add in the stock, bring to the boil, reduce the heat and simmer for 15-20 minutes until the parsnips and fennel are tender. Season with salt and freshly ground pepper. 4. Cool slightly, then blend until smooth using a hand or jug blender. 5. Reheat gently over a low heat. 6. Ladle into 6 serving bowls and garnish each portion with a swirl of Greek yoghurt or crï¿½me fraï¿½che.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,Thank you for posting that recipe, em. I love Greek food, and I enjoy the Greek way with seasonings. Marty, thanks for the Shepherd's pie idea.I tried it with soy "hamburger" (Br. minced beef). *Product Review: "Yves" Veggie Ground Round (original flavour)* Package contains 12 oz. (340 g.) of product which is equivalent to 1 1/2 pounds of cooked ground beef.Since it replaces 1 1/2 of ground beef, I think it is a good buy.This product is pre-cooked and just needs warming up.It has a lot of vitamins and minerals added to it, so it is like ground beef that way too.It has added vitamin B 12, which can be hard for vegetarians to get from their food.







There are other flavours available; one of them is "Mexican" which would be great fro tacos, burritoes and other Mexican food.Found in the fresh vegetable section of Safeway and Sobee's grocery stores.I had never tried this product before, and I decided to make up a Shepherd's Pie with it.I underseasoned the Shepherd's Pie because I wanted to taste this product.Next time I will add more seasonings to the Shepherd's Pie.Also, the mashed potatoes that I made up had so little margerine added that the casserole did not brown as well as I wanted.I ran it under the broiler for a minute or two and it was nicely browned.







I made up the Shepherd's Pie in an 8 x 8" glass Pyrex baking dish, because it would be easy to divide up into 4 square servings so I could freeze three of them.Now I have 3 frozen entrees of high quality protein; all that's needed is a vegetable side dish!







If I were cooking for a few people, I would have made it in a round dish instead.I like this product, and I plan on more experimentation with it in the near future.Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and MartyLexi your Shepherd Pie does sound scrummy. I remember Mum's was great. Then again your Mum's are always the best arnt they ! Here is a Recipe that sounds nice. I personally dont eat Prawns but I thought you fish lovers might like it. *Chilli Prawns with Tofu and Asian Chives* by Kitty Da Silvagroundnut oil, for shallow frying1 block of tofu6 large fresh chillies, roughly chopped3 garlic cloves, roughly chopped2 slices of fresh ginger, roughly chopped5 shallots, roughly chopped1 tsp shrimp paste20 large prawns, skinned and deveined3 tbsp oyster sauce2 tbsp tomato sauce4 tbsp dark soy sauce1 bunch of chives, chopped1. Heat a little groundnut oil in a frying pan over a moderate heat and fry both side of the tofu until golden brown, drain then cut it into cubes. 2. Using a mortar and pestle, grind the chillies, garlic, ginger, shallots and shrimp paste together. 3. Heat a little more oil in a frying pan and fry the paste for a couple of minutes. 4. Add the prawns, cubed tofu, oyster sauce, tomato sauce and soy sauce, stirring well. 5. Reduce the heat and allow the prawns to cook fully for another couple of minutes then add the chives and stir. 6. Serve immediately with boiled Thai rice. Here is one of my fav's *Claret Chciken with Thyme and Bacon* 6 small chicken breast fillets, skinless2 tbsp brandy2 fat garlic cloves, crushed200g streaky bacon, cut into strips, or bacon lardons1 large onion, sliced250g small chestnut mushrooms, sliced1 tbsp sunflower oil25g butter3 tbsp flour300ml red wine (ideally claret)300ml chicken stock1 tbsp tomato puree1 tbsp soy sauce1 tbsp redcurrant jellysalt and freshly ground pepper1 tbsp fresh thyme, chopped2 tbsp fresh parsley, chopped Preheat the oven to 200ï¿½C/gas 6. Put the chicken breasts into a sealable plastic bag and add in the brandy and crushed garlic. Seal the top of the bag and massage the flavours into the chicken for a minute. Marinate in the refrigerator overnight. Fry the bacon in large, dry frying pan over high heat until crisp. Remove with a slotted spoon, drain on kitchen paper and set to one side. Add the onion to any bacon fat in the pan and fry for 2-3 minutes over high heat, stirring often. Reduce the heat, cover the pan and cook the onion for about 20 minutes until soft. Remove the lid, turn up the heat and add in the mushrooms. Fry for 2-3 minutes, adding in the sunflower oil and butter. Reduce the heat, stir in the flour and slowly blend in the red wine and stock, stirring all the time. Bring to the boil, then stir in the tomato puree, soy sauce, redcurrant jelly, salt and freshly ground pepper and thyme. Boil the sauce for 3-4 minutes then set to one side until ready to cook the chicken breasts. Arrange the marinated chicken in a single layer in an ovenproof dish. Pour the sauce over the chicken, cover with foil and cook in the preheated oven for 20-30 minutes until chicken is tender. The timing depends on the size of the chicken breasts and temperature of the sauce. Alongside the chicken, reheat the bacon in an uncovered roasting tray in the oven 10 minutes. Sprinkle the bacon and parsley over the chicken to serve.Take CareHugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Just a quick note to let you know that I will probably be posting here later.Right now, I am dealing with computer problems.Since the first week of February, there have been problems on and off.There was a problem with the home page for my server, then with MSN Messenger, and now I cannot get my E-mails because the server will not give them to me!Good thing I have a genuine computer expert in the family.My brother-in-law has years of experience and works in the Information Technology business.I don't know if this is a temporary glitch, or if it's something that needs to be fixed.So far, I am okay for getting into the BB and posting here.I will be trying to get this resolved today.I'll post here later today.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Em and Lexi-Thanks for your kind words on my thread about my son. It has been a trying few days. Ben is feeling pretty good now, but I am not doing as well. I am hoping to be able to leave work soon - being here is not helping me to feel better!!!Em, your recipe for shrimp (prawns) sounds so good! And so easy! I printed it out to add to my file of recipes to try soon.This weekend I am going with two of my girlfriends to "The Food and Wine Experience". It's a large exhibition of wine makers, restaurants and cooking equipment manufacturers. You get to taste food and wine as you go around the exhibit hall, looking at all the new cooking gadgets. It will be my friend Elizabeth's 50th birthday and it is her fondest wish to go to this show to celebrate. Girls only!! I hope I feel better or it will be no fun for me. I also hope my IBS continues to stay under control that day...I am trying not to worry about it. Elizabeth has some health issues of her own (fibromyalgia, multiple chemical sensitivity and more) so we are both keeping our fingers crossed to feel well that day!! Our other friend Lisa is healthy, so at least she will be able to have all the fun!I am looking forward to getting some new food ideas at the show.Tonight, if I feel up to cooking, I'm planing a braised pork chop dish my husband loves. I may not feel like eating, much less cooking, so it may end up being pizza night for the boys, and chicken soup night for me.Have a great day!Marty


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi MartyI am so pleased to hear that Ben is feeling so much better and he has gone to daycare.I am so sorry that you are feeling unwell. It must have been all the worry and stress you have been under. It now time to take care of You  Not as easy as it sounds with children I know but please do take care of yourself. Hope you are feeling better soon.HugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Marty,I'm glad your little son is feeling better.Now it's your turn to get better!







That exhibition sounds like a lot of fun.I hope you feel well enough to go.







You can let us know all about when you get back from it!In this thread, we greatly enjoy hearing about things like that!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Well, after fiddling about for hours, I finally called the company who provides my Internet service.After being placed on hold for about 45 minutes, I heard a pre-recorded message that many of their customers are experiencing E-mail problems, and they are "working on it".No idea of when it will be fixed.







I got a phone message very early this morning that my new case worker wanted to talk to me about my Disability file.I called her and got her answering machine.Waited all day for her to call back. Finally got a call now, at 3:20 in the afternoon.The department has misplaced my Renewal for Disability Status forms that were completed and mailed out over a week ago.I may have to pick up another form, and get the doctor to fill it out again.The worker will look for the mailed-in forms, and I am to call her Feb. 25 to see if she found them.If not, then I have to scramble for a doctor's appointment, and get this all done again before March 1st.So now I have to wait and try not to worry.







I had wanted to get out for a walk today, but that was impossible.I feel a bit stressed out by all of this, and I will be having a very simple dinner.I am defrosting some of my "Meatless, Dairyless Stroganoff" to have with noodles and canned sliced beets.







Boy, am I glad THIS day is mostly over! Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiI am so sorry that you are having so many problems at the moment. First with your computer and then with the silly dept loosing your forms. I do hope it all gets sorted out.Try not to get too stressed (Easier said than done eh







!) as it will only affect tum. Take Care.HugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Thank you for your encouraging message.







You're quite right, the stress has ALREADY affected my poor insides.I think I will try to get out for a while later today, just to feel free of it for a bit.Any outing, however short, will help to ease the stress a bit.I need to buy more toilet paper, anyway.







That will be a good reason to venture out, after I dose up myself a bit.I'm so glad that we have this thread, and we can communicate with each other here.







I'll be sure to pop in later.Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiI am so sorry that your tum is being silly. I do hope it eases soon for you







I am off to bed soon as Migraine has started. I know it the shock of Jims Grandad dying so I am just going to run with it.Hope you have an easy eveing and tum lets you rest. I will be back around in the morning.Take Care of Yourself (Yep Im naggin







)HugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,My sympathy to you and Jim on the death of his Grandfather.







How are you doing?I'm feeling a bit better.Last night I tried something a little different for dinner and it turned out okay. *Spaghetti Parmesan* I can't eat a lot of tomato sauce because of my GERD, so I have been trying other things for pasta.Last night, I made spaghetti, and tossed it with finely grated soy "Parmesan" and then mixed in a Tablespoon of store-bought pesto.The pesto has a bit of real dairy Parmesan in it, so I wasn't sure if I could digest this well.I was alright with it, maybe because it was just a tiny bit.With the soy "Parmesan" cheeses and the tiny bit of pesto, this spaghetti dish was very flavourful.Best of all, there were no bad after effects from it!







Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiThank You  Head is stil bugging me but all in all not too bad.Your Pasta does sound nice. I also cant do tomato as you know and I am not great with strong cheese. I do however love Pesto and just do Spagetti with Olive Oil and Pesto. Its an easy snack and tasty.This is what I did for Dinner last night: *Vegetable Rice* basmati rice measured to the 450ml/15fl oz/2cup level in a measuring jug2.5cm/1in mace blade3 cardamom pods3 cloves2.5cm/1in cinnamon stick1 tsp black peppercorns2 fresh hot green chillies, coarsley chopped3 garlic cloves, peeled and coarsely chopped1cm/ï¿½in piece of fresh ginger, peeled and coarsley chopped4tbsp ghee or vegetable oil1 bay leaf1 carrot, cut in half lengthways and finely sliced1 meduim-large red onion (100g/4oz), finely sliced570ml/1 pintchicken stock3 tbsp coconut milk, well stirred from a can or thick fresh milk1 tsp salt5 raw cashew nuts, split in halves 1 tsp saltanas *(I did'nt use Coconut Milk and Cashew Nuts)* 1. Wash the rice in several changes of water, until the water runs clean. Drain. Cover with water. Soak for 30 minutes. Drain and set aside.2. Put the mace, cardamom pods, cloves, cinnamon and peppercorns into a clean coffee grinder and grind to a fine powder. Set aside.3. Put the chillies, garlic, ginger and 3 tbsp of water into the container of an electric blender and blend to a fine paste. Set aside.4. Heat 3 tbsp of the ghee or oil in a large, wide, preferably non-stick pan over a meduim-high heat. When hot, add the bay leaf, carrot and half the onion. Stir and fry for 2-3 minutes. Add the chilli-garlic-ginger paste. Stir and fry for a minute. Add the drained rice and ground spices. Stir gently and fry for 1-2 minutes. Add the stock, coconut milk and salt. Stir and bring to the boil. Cover tightly, turn the heat to very low and cook for 25 minutes or until the rice is tender and the stock is absorbed.5. Meanwhile, in a small pan heat the remaining ghee over a meduim-high heat. When hot, add the remaining onion. Stir and fry until the onion is brown and beginning to turn crisp. Add the cashew nuts. Stir and fry for a minute until the cashews turn golden. Add the sultanas (golden rasins). Stir once or twice. Remove from the heat. Spread over the rice when serving or else mix with it. *I did some plain for Bex and I and some chicken with it for Jim* It was very nice.Hope you have a good day and tum starts to behaves for you.HugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Thank you for the rice recipe.It looks something like an Indian "biryani" rice dish, or do I have the name right?I'm feeling quite a bit better today, so I am planning on a nice Sunday dinner.







*Sunday Dinner (dairy-free)* *Baked potatoes* (Br:Jacket potatoes) reheated in microwave, I baked several in the oven earlier this week*"Sour cream"*,actually a soy product, dairy-free, called "Sour Supreme"*Sliced carrots* , leftovers reheated in microwave*Breaded Fish Fillets*, ("Healthy Bake", High Liner 75% less fat) oven-baked.*Snack* Later in the evening.*Cookies*, "Simple Pleasures" Cinnamon Snaps (Low Fat)*Herbal tea*, "Lipton" Ginger Twist (caffeine free).Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiThat sounds a lovely Sunday Dinner, Wish I was there














Tonight I was very lazy and just did snack Dinner. *Mozzerella Eggy Bread* Its 2 slices of white bread, filled with a slice of Mozzerella, I add a slice of Tomato for Bex, then dunked both sides into a whisked egg. Fry in a frying pain with alittle olive oil until brown on both sides. Its just like a eggy pizza toastie !







Bex of course loves it.Tonight I havent thought yet but will post when do !Take CareHugsEmxP.S. Lexi how is tum ?


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and MartyI dont know whether you know these already but I found them and thought they were interesting. *Elvis Presley Favorites * Peanut Butter and Banana Sandwich3 tablespoons peanut butter 2 slices light bread 1 banana, mashed 2 tablespoons margarine, melted Mix soft peanut butter and mashed banana together. Toast bread lightly. Spread peanut butter and mashed banana on toast. Place into melted margarine; brown on both sides.Ham Bone Dumplings1 large ham bone or leftover ham 2 quarts water salt and pepper Dumplings 2 1/2 cups flour 1 teaspoon salt 1/2 cup Crisco shortening 1 cup cold water Simmer ham bone in water for 15 to 20 minutes. Season with salt and pepper.Combine dumpling ingredients to make dough. Add more flour if needed to make dough easy to handle. Place dough on floured board and roll very thin. Cut dough into small pieces and drop into pot with ham. Cook about 20 - 25 minutes more.Baked Apple And Sweet Potato Pudding4 large sweet potatoes 3 medium apples 1 cup water 1/2 cup brown sugar 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon 1 teaspoon apple pie spice 1/2 cup butter -- melted 1/2 teaspoon vanilla graham cracker crumbs Wash; peel sweet potatoes and apples. Cut into slices. Cover bottom of pan with graham cracker crumbs. Layer potatoes and apples in dish. Mix brown sugar with water and pour over each layer. Season each layer with cinnamon, apple pie spice, butter, and flavoring. Spread a few graham cracker crumbs over the top. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes. Let pudding stand for 4 or 5 minutes, then serve.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Thank you for the lovely recipes.







The Sweet Potato and Apple Pudding looks like a safe bet for me to try!The scent of it cooking would be wonderful! I'm feeling a bit better today, thanks.







During my pottering about, I found some macaroni that should be used up soon.So now I am thinking about a macaroni and soy "cheese" done in the oven.Buttered bread crumb topping and all!Chances are I'll get lazy and just do up a "cheese" sauce to put on top!







Enjoying your "last day of youth"?







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiI am enjoying my "Last day of Youth" Thank You







Jim has been phoning me all day teasing me with the Pressies he's got me ! We are going to have a little birthday tonight as I dont think tomorrow is appropiate with the funeral.I am glad that tum is feeling better







Dinner tonight as I am going to treat myself and hope tum behaves. It is *Egg Noodles with Sweet Spicy Beef sauce* 2 tablespoons Canola oil 3 minced Thai bird chiles 1/4 cup minced garlic 1 tablespoon minced ginger 1 tablespoon fermented black beans 1 red onion fined diced 2/3 cup hoisin 1 pound ground beef 1/2 cup shaohsing, Chinese white wine Salt and black pepper to taste 1 cucumber, peeled and julienned 2 carrots julienned 2 cups bean sprouts In a hot saucepan, add canola oil and caramelize chiles, garlic,ginger, beans and onions. Add hoisin, stir often and cook for 2minutes. Add beef and deglaze with shaohsing. Turn heat down andsimmer for 45 minutes. Check for seasoning.Cook noodles in salted water until al dente. Drain well and placein bowls. Top with cucumber, carrots and bean sprouts. Ladle onhot beef sauce.Yield: 4 servings Take CareHugsEm


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi em and Lexi-So, em, the big day is almost upon you! Don't worry - turning 35 is no big deal. Just wait 'til you hit 40 - then you will really begin to feel old!







I joke that I have turned 39 twice now - because I don't want to admit that I turned 40 last year! When I do tell people I'm 40 they don't believe me anyway, so I guess it is ok to tell a fib...The "Food and Wine Experience" was a lot of fun. It was like a giant cocktail party, where you wander from place to place, sampling foods and wine and beer. There was some very good food there, but I felt I had to skip fair amounts of it because I didn't know what was in all of it and didn't want to take the risk of eating something that would send me running to the 'loo and ruin the rest of my day! I fared well with what I did try - no tummy troubles. I really enjoyed looking at all of the lovely kitchen appliances and gadgets that were on display, and dreaming of how I will re-do my kitchen if I win the lottery!







Heck - if I win the lottery I'll be able to design a whole NEW kitchen from the ground up!! I did get some new ideas for things to try in my own kitchen - I will post results as I try things.Last night I made up a Pastistio of sorts, but I used gound beef instead of lamb. Basically it was just ground beef sauteed with eggplant, onions and garlic seasoned with cinnamon, nutmeg and salt and pepper, with some canned tomatoes thrown in. The topping is a sort of "macaroni and cheese" but with not much cheese - really just a lightly "cheesed" bechamel sauce. I thought Ben would love it, but he turned up his nose. Nate didn't go for it either, but I loved it and will be eating it for my lunches at work for the next few days. I guess it won't go into the "please make again" category. Too bad, as I love eggplant and would like to serve it more often.I have rambled enough - I really should get to my work!Tonight is going to be pizza night I think.Marty


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,





















I hope this is a wonderful year for you!Please check out the "birthday thread" at the Meeting Place.Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Marty,Well, about the age thing . . . I simply refuse to tell anyone!







Even my son is not sure how old I am!There are not that many years between us, and he has had it happen that one of his friends has tried to chat me up!I just stopped telling anyone how old I am, once I reached 35.I can give an elaborate justification for this; a long "blather" about how I am personally making a statement about "women and ageism", but that's probably just a smokescreen.The true fact is that I had to grow up so very fast as a young mom that I missed out on a lot of years.If I can get away with it now, why not?!!







The "Food and Wine Experience" sounds like it was very interesting.Events like this are always so inspiring!I can relate to wanting a "Dream Kitchen".







Although since the IBS got bad, a "Dream Bathroom" might be more used!







Fortunately, my apartment is small, and I can watch television form the "throne"!







About eggplant (Br. aubergine):I found that my kid was suspicious of eggplant.He would eat eggplant in Rattatouille, and also on Eggplant Parmesan, but that was about it for eggplant.It seemed that he would eat ANYTHING, as long as it had cheese on top!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and MartyThank You for the Wishes  I think I am going to be like you Lexi and just not tell anyone after today







Marty How are You and Ben now ?







I would love to go on a "Food and Wine" experience, it does sound like fun.We only have a small kitchen and would love a bigger on with a huge table in the middle like Jims Mum does. Whenever we go round we never sit in the Livingroom as we are alswyas in the ktichen !Hope you both have good evenings. I am having Pancakes if tum behaves as its "Shrove Tuesday" here for us.Take CareHugsEm


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi em - I hope you are having a good day. Thanks for asking about me and Ben - He's doing great - acting like a typical 2 year-old and driving mom and dad nuts!It's a different story for me - I have not gotten any better, and maybe worse. I finally gave in and made an appointment to go see the doctor this afternoon. So maybe he can give me something. My mom went to the doc yesterday, as she has been feeling bad since watching Ben last week. The doc put her on antibiotics. I'm sure he will tell me to take a day off from work tomorrow, but I really can't. We are too busy and unfortunately I don't trust the people who work for me to get it all done if I am not here.Enjoy your pancakes tonight, em! Funny thing - I was planning to do potato pancakes for dinner tonight even though we do not celebrate Shrove Tuesday and I had forgotten all about it! I'm not sure if I'll be up to it, though. We might have to get take-out again tonight.Marty


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and MartyMarty I am so pleased that Ben is driving you both crazy again as that is always a good sign














. I am so sorry that you are not better, What did the Doctor say ? Hope he can help







Lexi How is tum doing ? Hope you are resting that knee !







Well today as I am an old Biddy now I wont be doing much







I wish







I will have to do the usual cleaning and washing. I am also going to make some Lemon Curd as I now have lemons from last night. I didnt have my Pancake but I do have some batter left so I might have one for lunch !.Recipe today is a crunchy salad of Nigella Lawson "Nigella Bites". I love her recipies as they are simple yet tasty. I do mine quite mild but you can spice it up. *Vietnamese Chicken and Mint Salad* Nigella Says "The recipe is adapted from the Best of Nicole Routhier and is, or so she explains, the Vietnamese equivalent of coleslaw, but this doesnï¿½t quite sum up its fresh appeal and ability to spruce up a girlï¿½s flagging spirits. This is a real reviver." Serves 2-4 "Since itï¿½s easy to buy a chicken breast ready-cooked, thatï¿½s what I generally use, but obviously if youï¿½ve got a leftover chicken in the fridge I suggest you use that. Likewise, consider using the baby cabbages you see around these days: they are exactly the size you need and easier than hacking away at a big bruiser. All the less familiar ingredients can, as ever, be bought at a supermarket. And by all means leave out the oil in the dressing if including it would make you feel less than virtuous. This makes a lot, but I find itï¿½s very easy to get through ï¿½ and it stays in the fridge for a day or two to provide instant midnight pickings of not-too injurious sort." 1 chilli, preferably a hot Thai one, seeded and minced 1 fat garlic clove, peeled and minced 1 tbsp sugar 1 ï¿½ tsp rice vinegar 1 ï¿½ tbsp lime juice 1 ï¿½ tbsp Vietnamese or Thai fish sauce (nuoc nam or nam pla) 1 ï¿½ tbsp vegetable oil half a medium onion, finely sliced black pepper 200g white cabbage, shredded 1 medium carrot, shredded, julienned or grated 200g cooked chicken breast, shredded or cut into fine strips fat bunch of mint, about 40g stemmed weight In a bowl, combine the chilli, garlic, sugar, vinegar, lime juice, fish sauce, oil and onion and black pepper to taste. Put to one side for half an hour. Then in a big plate or bowl, mix the cabbage, carrot, chicken and mint. Pour over the onion-soused, chilli-flecked dressing and toss very well ï¿½ slowly and patiently ï¿½ so that everything is combined and covered thinly. Taste to see if you need salt or pepper. Serve on a flat plate with maybe a bit more mint chopped on top.HugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,I hope you are feeling better, Marty.







Em, I'm not sure that the mint is "safe" for me because of the GERD.What if I tried it with fresh parsley?It looks like a lovely recipe, and I quite enjoyed reading Nigella's chatty comments!







I have been thinking about making a clam chowder using soy milk.I rather like the idea of a clam chowder with some toasted thick-sliced Italian bread.Maybe with a nice dessert of canned chunky tropical fruit salad.This would be real "Fusion Cuisine", right?







All I have to do is get out to buy some celery.I already have some canned baby clams.Well it looks like it's going to be a lovely mild day again.I can't believe how lucky we have been with the weather lately!I hope I can get out for a short walk.It would be invigorating.I hope you both have a lovely day!







Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiI never thought about Mint being a problem, Silly me ! I am sure any herb of choice would be nice. I have her book and she is totally into flavours so anything tasty I am sure will be great.I have been doing some Recipe reading to try and find some new ideas that I havent tried before. I am going to post them and would like your opinion.Thanx, Take Care. Hugs Em  *Mozzarella and Beetroot Salad* by Giorgio Locatelli4 unpeeled beetroot leaves trimmed2 tbsp red wine vinegar6 tbsp extra-virgin olive oilplus extra for drizzlinghandful of mizuna or rocket 4 pieces buffalo mozzarella salt and freshly ground black pepper1. Put the beetroot in a saucepan and cover with water. Bring to the boil, then simmer for 40-50 minutes until tender. Remove from the heat and leave to cool in the liquid. 2. When the beetroot are cold, remove from the liquid with a perforated spoon. Reserve the liquid. 3. Peel the beetroot and reserve the skin. Slice the flesh thinly and put in a bowl. Sprinkle with 2 teaspoons of the red wine vinegar and 2 tablespoons of the olive oil. Season with salt and pepper and leave to marinate. 4. Make the dressing by putting the beetroot peelings in a food processor along with 2 or 3 tablespoons of the beetroot cooking water, 2 teaspoons of vinegar and 2 tablespoons of olive oil. Process to a smooth purï¿½e, then scrape the mixture into a bowl. Whisk in the remaining 2 teaspoons of vinegar, the remaining 2 tablespoons of oil, salt and pepper. Leave to stand. 5. Put the salad leaves in a bowl and toss with just enough vinaigrette to coat. 6. Arrange the leaves and the beetroot slices around the edge of a serving plate, alternating the leaves and the beetroot. Place the mozzarella in the centre. Drizzle the mozzarella with olive oil. 7. Sprinkle with several grindings of black pepper, spoon over the beetroot dressing and serve. *One Pot Chicken* by Valentina Harris1 medium-sized chicken jointed1 aubergine, cubed1 red pepper, seeded and cut into chunks10 small new potatoes8 garlic cloves, unpeeled1 large red onion, cut into segments1 large courgette, cut into chunksextra-virgin olive oila small bunch of fresh thymesea salt and freshly ground pepper1 lemon, cut into 8100ml dry white winegreen salad, to servecrusty bread, to serve1. Preheat the oven to 200ï¿½C/gas 6. 2. Put the chicken, aubergine, red pepper, new potatoes, garlic, onion and courgette into a roasting dish in a single layer. 3. Pour over enough olive oil to make everything shiny and then mix everything thoroughly together with your hands. 4. Sprinkle over the thyme, season with sea salt and freshly ground pepper and add in the lemon segments. Mix together again and sprinkle over 50ml of the wine. 5. Roast for about 45 minutes, checking occasionally to make sure everything is not drying out and turning all the vegetables and the chicken joints over once to brown evenly. Baste with the remaining wine as necessary. 6. Serve with a green salad and crusty bread to mop up the juices. Can be eaten hot or cold. *Fillet of Beef with Porcini Mushroom Sauce* 1 tbsp extra-virgin olive oil1 fillet steak, about 2.5cm thickpinch of chopped mixed herbs, such as thyme, flat-leafed parsley and marjorampinch of rosemary, finely chopped1 small fresh red chilli, deseeded and finely choppedlarge handful of porcini mushrooms, sliceddash of dry white wine, preferably Sauvignon150ml beef stock, preferably home-madesalt and freshly ground black pepper1. Preheat the oven to 190ï¿½C/gas 5. 2. Heat half the oil in a small heavy-based frying pan over high heat. 3. Season the meat with salt and pepper and place in the pan. Fry for about 2 minutes on each side. 4. Transfer the fillet to a small roasting tray. Sprinkle with the mixed herbs and rosemary. Roast in the oven for 4 minutes. 5. To prepare the sauce, heat the remaining oil over medium-low heat. Add the garlic and chilli and gently fry for a few seconds until the garlic is just beginning to colour. 6. Add the mushrooms, raise the heat a little and fry for 2 minutes until soft. 7. Sprinkle with white wine and cook until evaporated. Add the beef stock and season well. 8. Remove the steak from the oven and serve with the sauce poured over.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi em and Lexi-Well, the health crisis at our house has claimed yet another victim. My daughter is home sick in bed today. Now it has made the rounds of the house. She escaped until now because she spends every other week at her dad's house so last week when we all came down with it she was not around. Poor kid - she absolutely HATES missing school. She's a very dedicated straight A student. She is determined to be well enough to go tomorrow. But Mom will make that decision for her! I don't need her to develop pneumonia, too! Luckily she is old enough to stay home alone, so I'm here at work.The doctor wasn't much help to me the other day. He said I have viral bronchitis that won't be helped by antibiotics. So he sent me home with a pat on the back. I made it to work yesterday, but left early. I may do the same today, although I am feeling a bit better.Em, those recipes sound fantastic! My husband will faint away with pleasure when I serve him the filet recipe. I can't ever get fresh porcinis around here, but I usually have dried ones around. Do you think it will work with dried? The chicken recipe is another one I will try - sort of like chicken with ratatouille.Last night we had take-out from my favorite Lebanese restaurant. Stuffed cabbage, spinach pie, meat pie, tabbouleh, and hummus. YUM! I loved it because I didn't have to cook! Tonight I think I will have the energy to do the potato pancakes I was planning earlier in the week. So far this week I have not cooked at all. It has been sort of nice, but my tummy prefers my cooking, so I'm having a spot of trouble with it today. Nothing too serious - just some uncomfortable rumblings. This new probiotic I'm taking is working very well.Our weather is wonderful this week, too, Lexi. Today we may see 45 degrees! (farenheit) It's a heat wave!Marty


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,em,I can sometimes get beets with the tops attached, but not usually in the winter.People here tend to eat just the beet root, and not the tops.Mum always called it "beetroot", so I know that in Britain people eat the tops as a green.I am not sure about the oven temperature for the baked chicken and veggie dish.My oven is marked in Fahrenheit, which is more traditional here.I like the idea of a one-pot meal, and slow-roasted veggies sound wonderful!Hi Marty,Sorry about your daughter getting sick as well.Quite right to have concern about it turning inot pneumonia.I have had bronchitis many times, and a few of those times it did turn into pneumonia.How are you doing, yourself?Feeling any better today?Well, it's the end of the month and I want to rummage in the fridge and freezer to see what should be used up, and to make room for the big grocery shopping the first week of March.Cash is a little more scarce right now, so I don't want to buy any more ingredients.I have left-over cooked fish portions and shredded soy "Parmesan" in the fridge, and all sorts of things in the freezer.Maybe I'll just make up a nice big pot of soup.Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and MartyMarty I am so sorry that your Daughter is now sick. I do hope its only alittle bit of what You and Ben had so she can get back to school.







I am sorry that the Doctor couldnt help you I do hope you are feeling better very soon.







I always use Dry Mushrooms for all my dishes i.e. Risottos and with Beef as the flavour is more intense and you can use the soak water with the stock for more flavour. Hope Hubby enjoys it







LexiI think us British tend to eat anything !







We eat trype and bits of animals stomachs







Yuck ! I dont think it would matter as I think its more the taste of them so any bit might do.I have converted the temp I use the most, Hope this makes my Recipies clear for you Honey







*180 degree Celsius = 356 degree Fahrenheit* *190 degree Celsius = 374 degree Fahrenheit* *200 degree Celsius = 392 degree Fahrenheit* *220 degree Celsius = 428 degree Fahrenheit* I think your Soups always sound nice. With your bits left over can you do Omlettes or are Eggs funny as well for you ? What about a stir fry and I always throw everything in ! ?Hope you both have a good day. Jim goes to Goa, India on Saturday so next week I will just have Daughter and Myself to cater for, lots of Risottos and easy things I think !.Take CareHugsEm


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Good morning friends!Well, against my wishes, my silly daughter has taken herself off to school. I don't think she is ready, but she was bound and determined to go. Poor girl has no voice and looks as pale as a paperwhite. I guess I can't keep her from going if she really wants to. Luckily, we live right behind her school, so if she needs to go home during the day she can just walk home. I'm continuing to feel better and was able to manage to make potato pancakes for dinner last night. They were good, but once I was done making them I was tired enough that I didn't feel like eating much. Tonight I think I will do some oven-fried fish of some sort. We get much better fish selection during Lent around here on Fridays. We are not Catholic, but it's always a good idea to try to eat fish more often! I think I'll try to find some nice whitefish of some sort, and do some steamed baby red potatoes and maybe a salad.I want to make the filet with porcinis tomorrow - but I'll have to make a separate entree for Julia since she is a vegetarian. Since it will beSaturday, I will have the time. I 'm quite excited about being able to do it with dried mushrooms!Have a great Friday, both of you. We are having 45 degrees and sunny today, so my spirits are quite good.Marty


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,Thank you for the conversion chart, em.







Actually, in Canada and the U.S., people do eat all osrts of animal bits as well.They are just ground up and put into weiners or sausages.I have ALWAYS been uncomfotable with one of the ingredients that is listed as "meat by-products"!What on earth is THAT!!!







I do eat "Veggie Dogs" however, and I am happy to say that they're not bad and they don't bother my IBS, either.







Marty, it's great to hear that you're feeling better.I agree that it's good to eat more fish.I have always tried to eat fish at least once a week, usually on a Friday.I'm not Catholic, but it makes nutritional sense to me. *Product Review: "Lucerne" fortified soy beverage "Original Soy"* Safeway has come out with a version of soy milk that is excellent!I like it just as much as the "So NIce" brand, and it's cheaper.Only available in "Original" flavour so far, but this is the one that I use the most. *Product Review: "Extra Thick Sliced" Cinnamon Bread* (President's Choice brand, Superstore)Ooooh! Wonderful!!!







Great toasted up as a treat.Lots of raisins and cinnamon in it.It also would make terrific French toast.I haven't tried the French toast idea, but the bread done in a toaster doesn't bother my IBS.Since I must avoid most pastries and desserts, this is a wonderful treat for me. *Friday Dinner (vegetarian)* Hotdogs, made with "Yves" brand Veggie Dogs.Pan-sauteed chopped onions, relish, mustard.Store-bought "Classic" Potato Salad, from Superstore.Canned peaches and pears, "Del Monte Chunky Fruit.It has been a bit hectic lately, so I wanted to have a very easy dinner tonight.I knew that things were getting hectic when I forgot to take in my library books, and now they're overdue.Another clue was when my bookmark fell into my morning porridge!!!







I hope you both have a lovely weekend!







Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,Marty, I hope you continue to feel better, and that your daughter ecovers quickly.







Em,Eggs are a bit "iffy" for me.Sometimes I'm okay with them, but other times they cause stomac-churning, bloating and noxious sulphuric gas emissions!







I do have a six-pack of eggs to use up, however, so I may risk it tonight.I'm not going anywhere for a while.If my cat starts to avoid me, it's mild enough I can open the windows!







I wish I could eat eggs with no worry.It would mean that I was much less limited in baking, and that I could use a fairly cheap source of protein.Last night, my tum was a little "funny" so I just boiled the "veggie dogs" and skipped the fried onions.No tummy troubles at all, after the meal.







For some weird reason, my IBS and GERD are ALWAYS the worst in the evenings and often through the night.So not only could I not eat properly, I could not sleep properly, either.I know that most people with IBS have it worse in the mornings, but this is the way it goes for me.There have been many, many times, when my evening meal went through me within a few minutes.At time like that, I considered it a victory if I could keep anything in my tummy for an hour before "losing it".







I know that a lot of people don't have IBS as badly as this, but when I was unable to keep any food in my stomach, I became reluctant to eat at all.I lost a lot of weight and became exhausted all the time.I got very sick very quickly after that.I have managed to reverse that entirely, but its been a difficult battle.Most foods simply do not agree with me,I cannot eat at most restaurants, and going out to eat anywhere is very difficult.Adjusting to a very limited diet was what made a big difference for me.This thread is an exploration of adjusting to IBS and still trying to cook interesting meals.I have gone on about this for the benefit of anyone who may not realize just how very severe an IBS condition can become.Em and Marty, I know that you two are aware of all this, but I have posted this today for anyone else who may not know this.Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and MartyLexi Thank You posting that as it is a good point to make for new comers to this. I am the same as you in my IBS is worse in the morning and my GERD is at night. I get the sharp burning pain in my ribs at night from my GERD. I do try and eat safely in the evenings and take Omeprazole but sometimes it still happens. The worse time for me (WHich doesnt happen that often thank goodness) is when both are playing up and I start vomiting. Me on Throne with Bowl on knee is not a pretty sight







Take CareHugsEmx


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Yes, we BOTH must present a "charming sight" on throne with buckets in laps!







I ALWAYS keep a bucket in the washroom for just this purpose.Needless to say, I use a LOT of bleach for disinfecting!Forunately, keeping to the very limited diet helps.It's more limited for me than some, because of having GERD and the severe MSG sensitivity.I greatly appreciate any replies to this thread, because it gives emotional support as well as practical coping skills, along with the recipes and food ideas.







Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiI agree totally that if we all know that others have the same problems as we do then it can help us. Also the support we can give one another as we understand.Take CareHugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,Well, I am on a real "Economy Kick"!I want to use up some eggs, so I will risk it.I have tried buying the egg whites alone in a little carton, but I hated the omelette that I made from them! It was gross!







It was like a whitish plastic disk that smelled weird and sort of chemical-like.Really disgusting!







Tonight I will try an omelette with whole eggs.I have some nice canned "seasoned green beans" to use as a filling, and some button mushrooms as a side dish.The "seasoned green beans" are finely julienned with a tiny bit of red pepper and onion in the mix.I can place a slice of soy "cheddar" over top of this filling before I fold the omelette in half.I'll see how this goes.Sometimes, the IBS surprises me, and I can get away with a "suspect" food with no troubles.I would NEVER try to eat this in public, however!







Anyhow, if anyone has some very economical IBS-friendly recipes or food ideas, I would appreciate the help!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and MartyLexiI do hope that your Omlette is good and doesnt upset tum for you. Fingers Crossed.







MartyHow are you feeling ? How is your daughter ?Well tonight as it is Just my Daughter and I for dinner I was very lazy. I just did a Rice Concoction ! I just fried in alittle Garlic Olive Oil some, Leeks, Red Peppers, Mushrooms until soft then added some cooked plain rice. Seasoned with Oregano, Basil, Parsley, Bay, Salt and Pepper. Then ate ! It wasnt bad at all even though I do say myself.Hope you both Take CareHugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,Good morning!I'm feeling very cheerful today, since the IBS has not been acting up too much for a few days.I was able to actually enjoy eating my omelette!I know that sounds strange, but for a very long time, I could not enjoy eating any food.So to be able to enjoy eating is a real pleasure!No bad after effects, either!







Now I wonder if the problem with eggs in the past has been because I often used dairy cheese as part of how I made them?I am going to buy another 6-pack of eggs when I go shopping, and I will investigate this new theory.I'm not ready to try eggs in public, but I do think that I am ready to experiment with eggs and soy "cheeses" some more.If I can tolerate eggs, then I am much less limited for baking and cooking!







Today, I'm going to make a trip out to do errands.I'll see if there is anything cheap and interesting at the grocery store downtown, and figure out dinner from there.I expect to be on this "economy kick" for all of March.For sure, I will be making soups and vegetarian stews a lot.The weather is hovering around the freezing point most days, and today it's a bit below freezing.Still cool enough to appreciate hot soup!







Take care,  ... from Lexi


----------

